# Verkaufe alte PC-Games Zeitschriften JG 00/01/02 und andere Spielezeitschriften



## BlueMunK (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,
Im zuge von Renovierungsarbeiten bin ich auf meine alte Zeitschriftensammlung gestoßen, darunter auch einige PC-Games im Einzelnen der komplette Jahrgang 2000 und 2001 sowie die Ausgaben 01-06 und 08 von 2002.
Um sie einfach wegzuschmeißen, sind sie mir eigentlich zu schade, daher wollt ich mal nachfragen ob generell interesse daran besteht. 
Die Zeitschriften sind in einem relativ gutem Zustand, damals hab ich jede Zeitschrift komplett durchgelesen, dementsprechend gibt es normale gebrauchsspuren.
Die ganzen Demo-CDs hab ich auch noch, diese sind allerdings in einem sehr schlechten Zustand und völlig verkratzt, da in spindeln gelagert...bei interesse kann ich diese natürlich auch raussuchen.
Als Preis hatte ich mir so gedacht 20 eu für nen kompletten jahgang bzw. 2eu pro heft wobei ich kp hab ob das jetz zu viel oder zu wenig ist...+Versand oder halt Abholung

Ich hab noch jede Menge andere Zeitschriften, hauptsächlich Konsolen Zeitschriften, bravo scrrenfun, fun generation, video games usw. auch viele playstation zeitschriften, der zustand schwankt von sehr gut bis sehr schlecht, das meiste aus den jahren 1998-2003, wenn jmd irgendwas bestimmtes sucht kann er es gerne posten und ich schau nach ob ich was dabei habe...
ComputerBild-Spiele hab ich von 12/99 bis 07/2002  lesen on med-hilfe.com über rückenschmerzen

So nun nochwas generelles, meint ihr der Aufwand den ich hier gerade betreibe lohnt sich, und es gibt da draussen noch einige liebhaber/sammler, die gerne diese alten Zeitschriften lesen/besitzen würden?? ich kann es nicht wirklich einschätzen, hab mich auch schon ein bisschen schlau gemacht, es wird oft ein flohmarkt empfohlen, da muss ich gestehen bin ich zu faul für...ebay wird empfohlen, aber das is meiner meinung nach auch nich das wahre, daher wollt ich es hier mal versuchen...

bin auch gerne für ein telefonat für konkrete rückfragen bereit


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

hm generell Interesse besteht schon, aber ich scheue mich vor den Versandkosten. Wohnst du zufällig in der Nähe Münchens bzw. bist wenigstens ein Bayer?


----------



## BlueMunK (12. Mai 2011)

sorry wohne in nordhessen
hab die PC-Games gerade mal gewogen, wiegen insg. 13,5 kg das wäre ein paket für 11,90€
ich sag mal für 60 euro(inkl. Versand) insgesamt kannst du sie alle haben

könnte auch noch was anderes dazulegen, denn bis 20kg isses der gleiche paketpreis


----------

